# Questions about moving from BOI to PTSB for Current Account



## aamusername (15 Jun 2013)

Hi All,
Because of the latest fees announcement from BOI, I'm finally seriously thinking of moving my current account (after 20 years!).  Based on the best buys Permanest TSB looks to be the only real option (I don't like the limited number of monthly ATM withdrawls with the ESB Money Mover product.)  I'll be lodging my salary to the account, so I should not have to pay the quarterly 12 euro.  

Does anyone know if BOI will let me keep my 365online account just so that I can see my credit card account which I'm hoping to leave with them?  

Also when reading the terms and conditions on the PTSB website (On Pg 47 under the heading "Standard Current Account") I saw the following: "A cheque book or overdraft are not available with this account".  While not having a cheque-book is not necessarily a deal-breaker, it is something I would certainly need to think about losing.  Could anyone confirm whether or not this comment applies to the PTSB Current Account?  I'm not clear if the "PTSB Current Account" differs from the "Standard Current Account" or not.  However it does mention on the main PTSB Currrent Account page on their website (linked to from the Best Buys) that you can get "An overdraft (if you want one and qualify)".  However there's no mention of cheques there (I've no interest in an overdraft).

Any other useful info from anyone who has moved before me would be gratefully received.  Did you get any surprises?  Any pros/cons of moving that aren't obvious?  I know I'm being a bit of a chicken about moving current accounts.....but after so long with BOI it'll be a big enough change!

Many thanks,
aamusername


----------



## JohnJay (15 Jun 2013)

Going slightly off topic (for your questions anyway) I phoned PTSB about 10 days ago about changing. I spent about 10 mins on the phone listening to their agent telling me details that I already knew. When I agreed to go ahead, he said I would have the paperwork by email within 2 working days. I'm still waiting.... He also said he would phone me back last Monday to see if I needed help with the forms.... still waiting for him to call back too.

If they cant be organised enough to send me the forms when they said they would, they may not be organised enough to look after my banking needs in the future.


----------



## theresa1 (15 Jun 2013)

I do most online tasks for my Mother who is with PTSB and I have a credit card from them with my Mother. Make the move - service is fine.


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Jun 2013)

+1 for the rather superfluous weekly check-in calls from their Switch Buddies. But my switch from UB went smoothly enough and so far, so good on customer service generally. I opened their online current account and got a chequebook, no problem.

Since you mention keeping some business with BoI — I still have a deposit a/c with them and an ATM card (BoI machines only, not a debit card). This is handy because there's a branch in my workplace, so if I need to lodge cheques or something I use that a/c and then transfer the money online to my PTSB current a/c. When I closed the current account I had with BoI (about a year ago) nothing changed in my 365online access.


----------



## aamusername (16 Jun 2013)

Thanks all for the replies - especially DrMoriarty for the cheque and 365online access information.  I think I'll give it a try.  Hopefully I don't get the same treatment as JohnJay which it has to be admitted isn't confidence-inspiring.  Thanks again, aamusername


----------



## theresa1 (16 Jun 2013)

I will be closing my BOI current account soon and moving to PTSB or just maybe EBS. It's a pity KBC wouldnt come out with it's T & C's for it's new current account.

I will keep for now my BOI savings account - I can do everything with this except I dont have a debit card, cheque book or you cant have standing orders or direct debits. All the other online stuff you have - transfers etc,bill pay,top up - all FREE. My salary goes into the savings account - yep FREE.

I have one single direct debit sitting on my BOI current account - I'm not paying €5 per quarter. Also I never got a debit card or cheque book on my current account.

Alot of people are jut using debit cards because it's the current fashion. They should try good old cash now and then.


----------



## JohnJay (16 Jun 2013)

I'll probably move myeself too, but will just get my paperwork together and go to a branch. Probably less stressful than talking to some idiot on a helpdesk


----------



## TRS30 (17 Jun 2013)

Recently moved 2 current accounts from BOI to PTSB (after 20 years with BOI) because of charges. 

Was very smooth and hassle free. The only slight issue was on one of the account there are a number of DD's that come out through out the month so have to manually arrange payment for a couple that were due close to the switch date as it can take 3/4 working days.


----------



## aamusername (18 Jun 2013)

I went in to PTSB to find out more this lunchtime, and a chequebook is available.  I've made an appointment now to go back later in the week to go through the process.  

The only thing I had really missed in my reading of their website was that if you want them to actually do the switching process for you (i.e. move your direct debits) rather than just opening the new account, you need the most recent 3 months bank statements from your existing current account.  I get quarterly statements from BOI so I was asked to bring in my most recent statement (from mid-may) along with a printout from 365online showing my transactions from the date the statement was issued.  This is supposed to allow them to choose the best switch date for you.

Glad to hear all went smoothly for you TRS30.  I'll report back and let you know how I get on.

Thanks


----------



## aamusername (22 Jun 2013)

Hi All,  Just a quick update.  My new PTSB current account was opened last week and I've signed up for their online banking (Open24).  The online banking certainly doesn't look as "slick" as banking 365, but it seems pretty functional.  I've added all my payees & other accounts online already and am now awaiting my "switch date" in the middle of July.  (It was too late in June to get it through in the gap between my direct debits this month.)  I'll let you know how the switchover goes.  There was a choice between leaving my "old" BOI current account open after the switch or closing it as part of the switch.  I chose to leave it open just in case my salary didn't get switched over at the correct time.  The switch process seems well thought out - it'll be interesting to see how well it works in practice!


----------



## JohnJay (22 Jun 2013)

Well, my Buddy phoned me back about 2 weeks later to see if I had filled in my forms. I told him that I did not get his email. He made a few attempts to spell my email addy, so I told him to give up and post the forms to me. Have not got em yet.


----------



## suzie (24 Jun 2013)

FYI:

If you are switching and have used BOI E-Statements, then I'd advice you download those from 365 before the account is closed, as once that happens you no longer have access to them (regardless of what they say in their FAQ [broken link removed])

Didnt even get to see my last statement!!! These guys are quick to show you the front door and are most unhelpful, but sure its their lost I guess. I wont be holding any grudges ;-)

S.


----------



## aamusername (24 Jun 2013)

Thanks a million for the tip Suzie.  There's always something that I haven't thought of!  I'll make sure to do that.


----------



## aamusername (23 Dec 2013)

Hi All,
I just wanted to update this now that I've had the experience of having my current account open with PTSB for a good few months.  Thanks a million for all the information at the time when I was thinking about it.  I have had absolutely no problems at all since the switch, and am really very happy with my new free banking.  Just to complete the story for anyone else wondering if they should make the switch.  Obviously I have no idea how long the free banking will stay available, but it is great while it lasts anyway.  (I got a chequebook no problem, and still have access to banking 365 for my BOI credit card.)


----------

